# A special treat for Maddie's fanclub ;).



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

So I was given a new lense for Christmas, which means I can actually get half decent pictures of the rats again . Maddie was her usual photogenic self today, so I figured some of you would enjoy seeing the pictures I took of her. 














































I hope this keeps you all happy for atleast a day or so .


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Awwwww.... her markings make her that much more adorable! 

I like the last picture!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww! They are so cute! Great pictures.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*explodes into candy*


----------



## Dizzy790 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow she is so cute


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

What a cutie pie! You're so lucky!


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow that new lense is awesome...she is absolutely beautiful...I'm jealous of your camera...lol

Thanks for sharing pics of Maddie


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh my the last picture is too cute :-D


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

I think my heart just melted!


----------

